# The Girl Who Silenced the UN....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

This is an old video but profound non -the- less....
Thought's....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I listened, but...

She is not only a child, but a* female*. Her opinions are thus _automatically, for cultural reasons_ held in little or no regard by many of the delegates to the United Nations.

You can be sure that her voice is also ignored for monetary reasons, by interests who believe they have the only inputs that matter.


----------



## Shamit (Sep 14, 2011)

Humankind is the worst thing to happen to this planet


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Shamit said:


> Humankind is the worst thing to happen to this planet


It only seems that way. Some _very_ bad things happened to this planet, before the rise of mammals.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

As Walt Kelly wrote:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Shamit said:


> Humankind is the worst thing to happen to this planet


Earth made us, Earth can deal with us or get bent. I've only got sympathy for humans, not nature.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, we did at least fix the ozone hole problem.

*high five*


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Well, we did at least fix the ozone hole problem.
> 
> *high five*


I didn't get that memo, unless, of course you're being highly sarcastic?!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

samurai said:


> I didn't get that memo, unless, of course you're being highly sarcastic?!


CFCs were banned worldwide in the Montreal Protocol of 1987. The ozone hole is believed to be well on its way to healing itself.
So who says the UN doesn't do anything?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I only hope that you are right in this matter. I guess that only time--which I don't think we have all that much left of as a species--will tell.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

samurai said:


> I only hope that you are right in this matter. I guess that only time--which I don't think we have all that much left of as a species--will tell.


Aha! which of the possible impending calamities will do the species in, do you think? Keeping in mind that a 95% eradication won't do it.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Earth made us, Earth can deal with us or get bent. I've only got sympathy for humans, not nature.


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar!

Humanity before nature. Everyone who disagrees should jump off a cliff.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Aha! which of the possible impending calamities will do the species in, do you think? Keeping in mind that a 95% eradication won't do it.


I think in all likelihood, if we don't suceed first in killing this planet due to our unbridled rapacity, some catastrophic meteor strike--which we are unable to prevent--a la the one that hit the region of the USSR in the early part of the last century, will do it for us. It will administer the final coup de grace, and we shall go out with a bang { and a mighty big one at that!}, rather than a whimper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone really think that it matters one iota whether we exist or not if in doubt look upwards at night


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Andante said:


> Does anyone really think that it matters one iota whether we exist or not if in doubt look upwards at night


To me, for example, it matters - without any looking upwards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

................................


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

graaf said:


> To me, for example, it matters - without any looking upwards.


Ah but you Sir, with no disrespects are insignificant not even a blemish on a atom's left t*t as is our home and Star and indeed Solar system and Galaxy, but fear not salvation is in hand. 

The above post should have been a quote!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Andante said:


> Ah but you Sir, with no disrespects are insignificant not even a blemish on a atom's left t*t as is our home and Star and indeed Solar system and Galaxy, but fear not salvation is in hand.
> 
> The above post should have been a quote!


The question is, though, in exactly whose hands is it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

samurai said:


> The question is, though, in exactly whose hands is it?


Your own ?????????


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Good answer; I'll take it, that should work. :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting, *hawk*. I think what she said made sense (even today, about 20 years later). We need less bullsh*t spin-doctoring & evasion of real issues by our politicians & more action, including cooperation with people on the ground (not the usual top-down authoritarian decisions). I think some of this is happening, things have improved in some ways since then, in other ways we still have a long way to go. A lot of things that she said are sadly still there or coming back, like the current desperate situation around the horn of Africa (on the brink of mass starvation), the war in Afghanistan that's going absolutely nowhere, the recent economic sub-prime meltdown largely due to decades of economic/financial mismanagement in the USA particularly. So there you go, the more things change, the more they stay the same (sadly)...


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Andante said:


> Ah but you Sir, with no disrespects are insignificant .......


Let's try once more: I am significant to me.
And let's not try again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

I did understand the first time "The truth is painful at times"


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Shamit said:


> Humankind is the worst thing to happen to this planet





Hilltroll72 said:


> It only seems that way. Some _very_ bad things happened to this planet, before the rise of mammals.


I agree with *Hilltroll* but I have to say that I find *Shamit * post hard to comprehend. I know that mankind do some terrible things and can be awful at the best of times. I am never happy to hear of extinctions or deforestation both of which will happen on and ever more greater scale as *Asia* tries to obtain the kind of unsustainable lifestyle some people (including myself) in the *West* enjoy.

I am still very "Green" in my views but over the past 5 or so years I have seen what I think is the emergence of an almost pro-green/animal anti-human movment I feel the same way about those who try and harm or kill people who test on animals.

As for the girl I had to stop the video at 1:47 before the sentimental background music kicked in. I hope this post doesn't make me a hate figure around these parts.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> ...I had to stop the video at 1:47 before the sentimental background music kicked in...


I didn't notice any background music when I watched the video a few days back, but maybe I was paying attention more to what she said...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sid James said:


> I didn't notice any background music when I watched the video a few days back, but maybe I was paying attention more to what she said...


Me neither, I was too impressed by her poise and eloquence.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mankind wishes that we could control the problems that face our earth: Global Warming, Natural Disasters, Endangered species, Destruction of land, etc. Some are indeed caused by us, by failing to be Stewards of what we have been _given _to be responsible over. However, there are some things that we are just too tiny to fix. That sense of helplessness is what drives people into denial (stubbornness) or insanity, but mankind isn't all-powerful. The truth is, there is a greater power that has us in its grasp: sin. Sin will drive us to extinction. The world is falling apart because of the Fall, and although we caused it, we cannot undo it in our own strength. That's the Bad News.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The truth is, there is a greater power that has us in its grasp:


 Yep, it is Nature. :tiphat:


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

im not sure if some of the above posts were sarcastic or not in nature. But I find it disturbing that someone can claim that nature is our enemy, and to have no sympathy for the earth, its living inhabitants (not just humans) or really any sort of stewardship for it a very big issue.

I might be beaten down for this, but:

Our body is a composite of trillions of cells, and they move in unison with our body, we influence and shape our cells when we move and interact, think, etc.

Then, doesnt it seem logical to say that the we are also apart of a community of living entities that help make up the earth? And, if we have influence over our cells because we are the superior being so to speak, then the earth should also influence our actions and conscious thought as well. Could be in the alignment of stars, energy meridians, small changes in orbit, the magnetic field changing strength and polarity (which happens thousands of years, but it does happen). Does it seem strange to think that if the magnetic field is changing strength and possibly polarity, that it has an effect on us as living beings on this planet?

I disagree with the idea that we are separate, and superior to nature, because we are not. I fear that we will destroy this planet, and ourselves with this train of thought. I guess for those that are empty or have no empathy, destruction is all they crave; but I for one am appreciative of life and the forces of nature that shape my life and world. And call me crazy, but I think that the "social schism" of natural human being, and the artificial, is a real phenomenon, and perpetuating this will inevitably destroy ourselves. 

So my general message, face nature and yourself, love nature and yourself, and you will find happiness. (which sadly people dont want to find im afraid)


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

I think most of what you say is right, it is the conclusions that each individual draws that are at odds with each other


----------



## Shamit (Sep 14, 2011)

From the perceptive of physics we are just mass and energy that gained sentience, and ''sentience'' part makes some of us either uniquely special or incredibly stupid


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Shamit said:


> From the perceptive of physics we are just mass and energy that gained sentience, and ''sentience'' part makes some of us either uniquely special or incredibly stupid


Even the incredibly stupid are uniquely special


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shamit said:


> From the perceptive of physics we are just mass and energy that gained sentience, and ''sentience'' part makes some of us either uniquely special or incredibly stupid


and psychologists from the school of freud and jung will tell you that its consciousness that has the ability to make choice, as well as the unconscious, that makes us unique. But psychologists and mathematicians have been arguing about this for the longest time. But I doubt any form of mathematics will explain where emotion, thought process', or consciousness comes from, or how it can be calculated. Not saying mathematics is bad, but there is a limit to where it will take ones research.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

It's amazing how little we know or as the man said [the more you know the more you realise you don't know]


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Igneous01 said:


> and psychologists from the school of freud and jung will tell you that its consciousness that has the ability to make choice, as well as the unconscious, that makes us unique. But psychologists and mathematicians have been arguing about this for the longest time. But I doubt any form of mathematics will explain where emotion, thought process', or consciousness comes from, or how it can be calculated. Not saying mathematics is bad, but there is a limit to where it will take ones research.


I'm sorry, but Freud and Jung aren't physicists and biologists. Jung may have had some interesting, esoteric ideals about sentience, and Freud may have had his ladder of human consciousness, but all we need to see is the irreducible complexity of a DNA or RNA molecule to see that life is nuts. It's nuts that intelligently/numerically ordered information housed itself in a phosphor membrane (or something similar), and propagated it's own survival. And it's even more nuts that that membrane grew, assimilated another membrane and made itself a mitochondria, and then became part of a community organism, with stages to it's life and a reservoir of millions of ancient patterns that it still holds and is able to readily replicate as a dominant at any point in time. Did you know that the evolutionary process has been speeding up all this time? We retain a "cellular memory" of our entire ancestry, you could say, and we're capable of all of those previous variations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*@Lukecash.* A very interesting post Luke baby, do you think it was a pure accident or, did it not have a chance and just had to happen?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> I'm sorry, but Freud and Jung aren't physicists and biologists. Jung may have had some interesting, esoteric ideals about sentience, and Freud may have had his ladder of human consciousness, but all we need to see is the irreducible complexity of a DNA or RNA molecule to see that life is nuts. It's nuts that intelligently/numerically ordered information housed itself in a phosphor membrane (or something similar), and propagated it's own survival. And it's even more nuts that that membrane grew, assimilated another membrane and made itself a mitochondria, and then became part of a community organism, with stages to it's life and a reservoir of millions of ancient patterns that it still holds and is able to readily replicate as a dominant at any point in time. Did you know that the evolutionary process has been speeding up all this time? We retain a "cellular memory" of our entire ancestry, you could say, and we're capable of all of those previous variations.


no. obviously freud and jung are not physicists or biologists but alot of what they discovered and said is still relevant to modern psychology. Just to clarify I dont think of them as such.

Interesting information here provided, Im not surprised though that we have such capacity to store such large amounts of information about our ancestry - evolutionary and organic history is important to our dna make up as well. But the DNA and RNA are as unique to all species of life on this planet - because it all stems from the previous life and times of that organism.

Yet the question remains - If the DNA and RNA are unique to all species of organism, what makes us different from animals? It is our sentience, or consciousness, that separates us from other species. Otherwise we would still be dwelling in the forests and caves, hunting for food without any tools, because one has to be aware that tools can be made, in order to actually make and use them.


----------

